# Teriyaki Beef Jerky (with Q-View)



## luv2q (Dec 4, 2011)

I was at BJ's Wholesale on Friday and picked up a 5+ pound package of beef bottom round for $20. I took it home, carefully trimmed all of the fat from the exterior, cut it into three sections and stuck it in the deep freezer. Yesterday morning, I took out the three frozen sections and sliced them all up into 3/16" slices in the electric slicer (I like to prepare my jerky on the thin side). Once I was done with the slicing, I mixed together my simple teriyaki marinade in a stainless bowl and added the beef slices in, one at a time, to ensure that each slice was thoroughly covered in the marinade. Every few hours, I would remove the bowl from the refrigerator and give everything a good tossing with my hands, just to make sure that all of the pieces were receiving the tender loving care that they deserved. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I have a couple of Foodsaver vacuum containers that I usually use for marinating beef, but since I used TQ in the mix this time and was going to wait the full 24 hours, regardless, I just stuck with the stainless bowl. Anyhow, here's a little Q-View of the process, so far, while the jerky spends the day in the smoker.

Enjoy!

Slicing The Frozen Beef Round Bottom Into 3/16" Strips







Beef Slices Waiting To Be Bathed In Marinade







Beef Strips In Teriyaki Marinade (This smells SOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOD!!!)







Marinated Beef Strips Hanging In Smoker







I can't wait to taste the finished product this evening! More Q-View when they're done!


----------



## eman (Dec 4, 2011)

Great start!!!

 can't wait to hear the details and see the finished product.


----------



## slownlow (Dec 4, 2011)

Man great start.  Those slices look


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

MMMMMMM  Jerky

Nice


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

They sure look great so far!

Looking forward to seeing the finish.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## luv2q (Dec 4, 2011)

eman said:


> Great start!!!
> 
> can't wait to hear the details and see the finished product.


eman, thank you and I can't wait, either! By the way, now that you mentioned the "details", I realized that I had forgotten to complete my original post. DOH! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm smoking with a mix of cherry and apple chips. Since I'm smoking in an electric smoker at a low temperature (150 degrees), I put in a charcoal briquet, just to keep things going. To start the briquet, I crank the smoker up to 200 degrees until I see smoke, then lower to 150 degrees. If I just try to smoke at 150 degrees, the heating element will not ignite the charcoal or the wood chips.

For the teriyaki marinade (my favorite of all of the flavors I've ever tried), I use a 50/50 mix of commercially available products. Here they are:

1 Cup of Mr. Yoshida's Original Gourmet Sauce

1 Cup of The Rice Road Teriyaki Sauce with Sesame and Ginger

Both of these are available at Costco Wholesale. Additionally, this is the first time that I'm using 1.5 teaspoons per pound of Morton TenderQuick, so that I don't have to worry about keeping things refrigerated.




slownlow said:


> Man great start.  Those slices look


slow, thank you!
 




nepas said:


> MMMMMMM  Jerky
> 
> Nice


nepas, thank you!
 




SmokinAl said:


> They sure look great so far!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finish.


Al, thank you and me too! I'll make sure to add the Q-View when they're done.
 




raptor700 said:


> Looking good


raptor, thank you!


----------



## dougmays (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks tasty! can't wait to see the finished result!


----------



## luv2q (Dec 4, 2011)

As promised, here's a shot of the finished product. It only took me 13 hours to get here. My son, who was supposed to be in bed already, came out to devour a few pieces right as I pulled them from the smoker and bagged them. All I heard him say was "Mmmmmmmm!", so I'm guessing they turned out okay. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy the Q-View and have a great evening!


----------



## bigcase (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## slownlow (Dec 6, 2011)

beautiful!!!   If it passed the kid test, then you know it's good!


----------



## luv2q (Dec 6, 2011)

BigCase said:


> That looks awesome!!


Big, thank you!
 


slownlow said:


> beautiful!!!   If it passed the kid test, then you know it's good!


slow, the kids haven't stopped eating, so I guess you're right! Grandpa just found out about the jerky, too, so the bag is going to get a lot lighter very soon.


----------

